# Lambs are Here.



## Sheepshape (Aug 23, 2020)

Minnie is an  8  year old ewe who was retired to the 'Old Crocks' field 3 years ago after mild mastitis. She's a Beulah Speckled Face who is a seasonal breeding local breed of wool sheep who should not have oestrus beyond about January. She's a  morbidly obese (!) spoilt old pet who has not ever knowingly been near a ram up until the last few weeks,. About 10 days ago she looked like her udder was a bit swollen. It's now a lot swollen, hot and glandular feeling and her sides are swelling and her belly dropping. Everything says pregnancy.

Here she is.











I swear I feel kicking when feeling her tight belly.

What do you think?


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 23, 2020)

Looks like she may have been bred through the fence?  If not, that's one really convincing false pregnancy!  Those are some gorgeous sheep!!!


----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 23, 2020)

Thank you, Beekissed. She was theoretically never closer than 2 fields from a ram.

Here's another of her lying down with my 2 rams in the field behind.





She almost seems to be saying 'forget the sweet talk....look where that has landed me!'


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 23, 2020)

So- what??  You deny her one last fling??     

Looks like she fooled you....IMO, she's preggers.   


Many years back a friend put two OLD goats together, yep buck & doe.   Since they were both in their early to mid teens, owner felt their breeding days were over.   Wrong.     One day there were 3 and all went fine.


----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 24, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> So- what??  You deny her one last fling??
> 
> Mini Horses....I totally congratulate the 'sly old horse'. Haven't stopped laughing since I noticed her bulges. She's super-sweet now, too....loves for me to go and rub her tense old belly and buries her head into my side when sit on the wall by her. Definitely seems to be full of feel-good hormones.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 25, 2020)

Can't wait to see those lambs!


----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 29, 2020)

OK...so off her food over the last 48 hours. This morning  straining on a closed cervix. So...off to the vets..Caesarian for ringwomb. No milk whatever. So...eventually sourced a couple of sachets of colostrum and here they are....and she loves them....


----------



## Baymule (Aug 29, 2020)

I love the way you keep your old girls and retire them to live out their lives as pets. This one gave you not one, but TWO surprises! I bet you keep a closer eye on this wanton hussy after this!    I'm so happy for all, they the lambs came through the rush to the vet and surgery. Thoughtful of them to be born alive and saving you the disappointment of throwing everything you had at them to no avail. Well done. Beautiful lambs. Rams or ewes? Names? I know they will be special to you, how could they not?


----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 29, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Rams or ewes? Names?


Two ram lambs...Patchy and Fred. Theoretically should never have happened. they are VERY big lambs and seem healthy.
As my daughter said. ..."She didn't give birth to them, she hasn't got milk for them, all she managed to do was 'get herself banged up'....oh the poetic tongue of youth.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 29, 2020)

Talk about bittersweet -- there it is!!~   TWO but both rams....usually not most desired but, depending on bloodlines...maybe.   They DO look like healthy hunks.   Then, there's that stinking vet bill.  

But, like Bay....I love how you keep retirees.  I have old minis for same reason and this year, an unexpected foal!   Mare delivered nicely, however.   We both had farm surprises!    would be nice if the ewe does come into milk!

Your DD nailed it -- poetic or not.


----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 30, 2020)

Just another couple of pics of the old girl and her lambs.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 30, 2020)

Ahhhh, but she was worth it!  The boys are adorable.


----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 30, 2020)

animalmom said:


> Ahhhh, but she was worth it! The boys are adorable.


Thank you. Over here (Wales) this just NEVER happens. This breed of sheep should never have oestrus as late as April and certainly shouldn't get pregnant in the absence of a ram! ( and when she's an old lady!)

She loves the lambs she didn't give birth to and can't feed so very dearly.😟


----------



## Baymule (Aug 30, 2020)

She’s a whole lot smarter than you think.  An old lady out for a fling, a cougar ewe stalking a young hunk, consummating the act and hiding the evidence of her sexual escapades until her bulging belly gave her away.  

Then you kindly stepped in, saving her the messy birth, you feed the lambs for her, and all she has to do is love them. Wise old hussy....... LOL


----------

